# Opinions on Hogue grips for the 92.



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Many of the pix of the 92's I see around here feature the Hogue finger grips. I've been thinking about trying them out and would appreciate any advanced input from you guys. 

I'm particularly curious if the Hogues are significantly fatter than the stock grip. I do not have large hands and while I find the stock handle quite comfortable I'm not sure I could live with much more girth.

Naturally I'd also like to know your shooting impressions with the Hogues vs. stock.

Anyone try the Hogues and not like them enough to replace the stock grips?

Thanks much!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I really like mine; made the gun feel a lot better. Makes them look better, too, in my opinion. I tend to like thicker grips, though. I've got Hogues on most of my cannons.










The grip of a gun is very subjective, though. What works very well for one will not work well at all for others. THe good news is the grips cost less than $20, so if you really don't like them you're not out much.


----------



## QUADZILLA (Feb 4, 2008)

*Grips..*

I put a set on my 92 as well. They really do feel better, but I'm not sure I like the look of them on stainless. I think that they'll be great at the range for consistency.

If you buy them from Cabelas you can take them back if they don't work out for you. Cabelas has a very liberal return policy so that's why I buy stuff from them whenever possible...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll dissent and say that I hate 'em. The 92's grip is already huge. I do have smallish hands, though (size 11 gloves).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes- I prev had a 92FS and I put them on. They feel nice when holding the gun. When shooting - my aim got worse. It makes the gun TOO fat. I ended up taking them off, and my accuracy went up again.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

The 92FS a friend has to sell me has hogues on it now.. I saw him today and was messing around with it (confirmed it is indeed a 92FS with Inox finish)... I thought the frontstrap grips felt awesome.. I've become more accustom to larger grips such as 1911's and .45's of various pistols like XD's etc... So this 9mm felt about the same as far as 'purchase' except the contour was terrific... Felt solid as a rock in hand.. Eh, for the price of a couple boxes or box of good rounds, worth a try I think.

.. decided I'm gonna get that gun to the range now that I had some fun getting to know what a 1911 was like.. I expect less kick, maybe more muzzle flip?? Mike you'd be able to tell exactly the differences I'm sure..

Anyway, I say go for the hogues.. All the stock's I've felt on 92's thus far have felt "slippery" in comparison.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks guys. I have a feeling they will make the grip too fat for me, requiring expensive finger elongation surgery.:mrgreen:

But heck, for around $20 it's not a high cost experiment.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have tried Hogue grips on several different guns and hate them on everything I have ever tried them on. I don't like the looks either but that is not real important in a carry gun, maybe in a safe queen though. I have really big hands and I still hate the way they make grips feel fatter. By all means if you like them or they help you shoot better then I would say who cares what I think go for it.


----------

